# Bathroom Door "locked"



## courtsfamily (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey guys, we haven't posted in a while - we've been enjoying our camper and making our list of things to be repaired. We just returned from a 4 day trip and a little mishap with the bathroom door. The knob does NOT lock from the inside, however at 11:00pm on the 2nd day it decided to "lock" us out. No matter how hard we tried to open the door it would not open!! We tried to remove the knob, but the screws were inside, we tried to remove the door hinges but they wouldn't budge so after trying to pry to thing open( and damaging the door a little) we ended up hammering off the door knob and using a pair of scissors to open the dang thing. Now we have to replace the entire door and door knob. We're just glad our 3 year old wasn't stuck in there for the 30 minutes it took us to open it. Has this happened to anyone else? The door was not in a jam - the door knob just would not turn to open- just like it was locked. Any ideas??

Courts Family
28 kargoroo


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, never heard of that one before! Glad no kiddies were locked in there.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've heard of residential door knobs failing before, so I suppose it could happen to a trailer too.... Definetly not a pleasant thought...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just glad there was no real . . . um . . . "emergency" to get in there right away.









But then again, maybe there was - what with you using a hammer as a means of entry!

(Sorry - I couldn't resist - and if I hadn't, someone else would have.)

Mike


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that one.Changing the knob to a better one that does lock....and hopefully unlock is on my short list of mods.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats a first here that I know of.

Let us know how the dealer handles this. I would wonder if he will cover it or say someone must have locked it.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

3ME said:


> Sorry to hear about that one.Changing the knob to a better one that does lock....and hopefully unlock is on my short list of mods.


Uh, Ed........with a 3 yr. old in the family, I don't think I'd put one in that DOES lock. There's a child in our camping group that just turned 4, and last summer, his parents were locked out of the camper and he was IN the camper.......with the keys!!








Darlene


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

sgalady said:


> with a 3 yr. old in the family, I don't think I'd put one in that DOES lock.


Bathroom locksets come with a way to unlock the door from the outside for exactly this reason. They come with a hole on the outside of the knob; you stick in a thin metal rod to unlock the door. At home most people store the rod on the moulding above the door.

When you go to the home center there are two types of sets you can buy ... on with the unlocking mechanism (for bathrooms) and one without.

Ed


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Glad the kid wasn't in there either.

I have to ask though, why a lock on the TT bathroom door? My 21RS didn't come with a lock and I have to admit, I never once thought about changing the stock handle out for one with a lock.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

You might be able to sell that door to "oregoncampin" I understand they might need a door that locks.







glad to hear the child was not in at the time.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Sorry to hear about that one.Changing the knob to a better one that does lock....and hopefully unlock is on my short list of mods.


Uh, Ed........with a 3 yr. old in the family, I don't think I'd put one in that DOES lock. There's a child in our camping group that just turned 4, and last summer, his parents were locked out of the camper and he was IN the camper.......with the keys!!








Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks for the thought.
I was planning on one that could be unlocked from outside too.(I thought about being locked out too).
I taught the DD how to use the emergency exits too.(she will be 6 in Sep.)
How did the Child finally get out at your camp?

Ed

Main reason for lock is the bathroom door is inline with the entrance door and I had a chance to wave at my neighbors
when DD decided to check the occupancy.


----------

